# Tryon and TPMS - Feedback on the package wanted.



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lucky escape today, was moving to a new storage yard, and the tyre valve blew out, my trip involved two motorway, so we we're very lucky that it blew in the place we were moving from. And there was a lorry call-out company in the same place. We got the van lifted and the spare put on for £10.

On the way back from the new place we had the original tyre refitted with a new valve. So all is well.


I've previously used Tyrepal, but felt we got two many false positives, and it actually made things quite stressfull.

So I'm thinking of going with Tryon and the TPMS.

Has anyone had both fitted?

How well did the TPMS perform?

We're exactly do the transmitters go? are they fixed onto the vavles like Tyrepal?


Appreciate any info.

Cheers All


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> On the way back from the new place we had the original tyre refitted with a new valve. So all is well.


Are your valves the steel kind or the normal rubbery things? I would be surprised if it was one of the steel ones that blew but not if it was a rubber one.

Cant help with the pressure monitor thingys but it wouldn't have been much help to you either in this case.

JohnW


----------

